# 2003 Audi allroad 2.7T Timeline



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

I've worked for VW/Audi since 2001 and the allroad has always been one of my favorites so I sold all my toys(1992 VW Corrado VRT and my 2006 Passat 3.6) and bought a 2003 Audi allroad 2.7t Tiptronic with 75K. First night after I bought it the check engine light came on. I scanned it and found out it needed a torque converter.:banghead: So far so good after that. Already had Arnott Gen 2 Airbags up front which was a plus. Below will be pictures and mods/repairs to date. I will also use this timeline for if/when I do sell car( Service History).
*Mods/Repairs*
1) Torque Converter/Seal/Fluid $860.65( Selling dealer paid for parts )(OEM)
2) Firestone Winterforce Snow tires 225-55-17 $ 387.20
3) LOF/ 3 Wiper Blades/Coolant Flush/Brake Fluid/PS Fluid Flush $50.00( OEM)
4) 3RD Row Seat Retrofit ( SEAT) $250.00 from member ZAWA(NJ)
5) All 3RD Row brackets/belts/hardware/trim $120.00 from member Downlowcustomz(NJ)
6) Timing Kit/Serp. belt/Valve cover gaskets/ Antenna/710N Diverter valves $307.78 (ECStuning)
7) 20" x 8.5" Stern Hyper Mesh( Charcoal ) Wheels $500.00 (Ebay)
8) 245-35-20 Kumho 4X Tires( Top Rated ) $130.00 Each ( Tirerack)
9) 20MM Wheel Spacers (QTY 4) $89.90 (Ebay)
10) 50MM Lugbolts(Cone Seat)(QTY 20) $38.95 (Ebay)
11) Audi logo centercaps for 20's $8.98 (Ebay)
12) K&N Airfilter $42.70
13) Curt Class 1 Trailerhitch(Wiring already installed) $112.19 (Ebay)
14) Unitronic 93 Octane Stage 2 Tune (330HP,366TQ) $638.10 (Rabemotorsports)
15) Vast Piggies Pipes $100 plus cores ( VAST)
16) Magnaflow 2.5" SS Exhaust $652.00 Shipped (Performance Peddler)
17) Left dash vent for gauge pod $20 ( Ebay)
18) Used climate control head, Drivers side visor, center and rear dome lights( $115 Shipped)(Ebay)


































*Wheels are just placed in position to show the look*


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

So you sold one money pit (Corrado) for another.  I just added the allroad to my fleet with the Corrado. Probably not a wise move on my part but I'm a glutton for punishment. 

One thing I probably would've done different then yours was to get the hidden hitch from JustMnB44 rather than the Curtis one. Otherwise, it looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks! I def. would of bought the hidden hitch if I knew about it. This one works good with my bike rack, utility trailer and my fold up 60"x 20" basket. The curt one doesn't stand out too much though. Just did the 402 Mod and lowered 20mm. Def. a good stance and the ride is actually just like the stock level one. I will undo it come winter time though.


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Unitronic 93 Octane Tune*

Got the 93 Octane Unitronic tune(330HP, 366TQ) done today. What a difference. Got it flashed at Rabe Motorsports in Wallingford CT. Great guys over there if anyone is interested.


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Road Trip Pictures*


----------



## 4kqlifer (Mar 8, 2012)

*Looks good.*

I just picked up an 02 2.7t. I took it on a long trip this weekend. These cars are great highway cruisers and have really smooth power. Love the rims you have on there. Sweet ride!


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks. Just drove CT to FL. 1200 miles at an avg. of 17.5MPG so they really suck on gas. But that was 6 people, cargo box and cargo basket on the rear at 70-80MPH avg. The gas mileage is the only thing a truely hate on these vehicles. Tiptronics def. need a 6th gear. Good luck.


----------



## igotbank (Jan 27, 2011)

OP it's nice to hear some good things about our ARs and that its getting good use as it was meant. love the wheels too. seems like 20mm is the sweet spot when doing the 402 mod...best of both worlds. I lowered my 02 6spd during the winter and love it. i read that you had a reflash done too. what made you choose that one over giac, apr etc? I'm located in orange county ny and am looking for a shop to tune my AR once i decide which chip to get. looks like the one in wallingford is where its at. whats your hp/tq #s? this is mine...still stock too. 
















i have it listed for sale but im really considering keeping it. Its a great work horse lol


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*igotbank*

Nice looking car! Love the black with the tinted windows. I went with Unitronic because they had the stage 2 for my vehicle(93 octane flash) 330HP,366TQ( have to have piggie pipes but the flash also deletes Cat. efficient faults). I have read elsewhere that it" 330HP, 390TQ but who knows. Also it was only 20 minutes away and took less than an hour to get the tune. 3,000 miles later and no issues. Pulls good. The 402 mod def. made the stance better and since I have the Arnott GEN 2 suspension it seems to ride actually better when lowered IMO. You should keep the car. I work for audi and it seems like the C5 chassis was built very well(solid). The newer Audis are nice but the quality doesn't seem the same. The 6 SPD manual makes your car that much better IMO.


----------



## igotbank (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with it riding better lower. i also have the arrontt gen 2 bags up front and stock in the rear. even with the better bags up front i'm still not 100% satisfied with how it rebounds. this is my first vehicle with air suspension. i own a few bmw m5s so maybe im spoiled in that department. I looked into coilovers for the AR but there aren't may to choose from. then i settled on not removing the air ride because it takes away what the AR is. Is there anyway that you know of to stiffen my ride quality w/o 86'n my bags? I saw the blau ad but it doesn't appear to be adjustable. i looked into arnott's website and saw they sell bilstiens as a replacment strut/shock but i haven't been able to dig any real world feedback on these. i'll def look into the Uni chip too. If i keep the AR i planned(for now)on the piggie pipe upgrade, chip of some sort, bailey diverter valves and a better exhaust. my AR has 87k currently and is going strong. the 6spd is def a plus but i'd rather have a better shock/strut package.


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

Ask about the suspension issue over on Quattro World. The have a lot of informative people over there.


----------



## igotbank (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah i checked out that site and i didn't see where i could do a search lol. im not about to scroll through all those pages lol. thanx tho.


----------

